# How-To tips



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys! Check out this episode of Hauntventures for some helpful DIY tips and tricks. Here we added some more detail to the distortions prop Creepy Cathy. Thanks for watching and be sure to give your feedback or post your own projects. We would love to see them!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

looks great & great idea. 


( I loooove creepycathy  )


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Creeeepycathy! Let us know if there's anything you would like to see and we would be happy to create a tutorial or you can check out our channel at youtube.com/hauntityourself. We just posted our 138th episode. Let us know if you have any tips or tricks we may have missed! We'd love to hear what you think! Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Here's a look at the early stages of the build process for CarnEvil Manor, one of the attractions at the PowerHouse of Terror in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just subscribed.Love it I started with the first episode.I about peed on myself laughing at you guys!!!I am up to 15.
I love the silicone makeup that you did and if you did not do a complete how to would love to see it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

And thanks for me having to catch up since the board is slow it will make the winter months go by faster.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much!! Keep watching there's lots more great stuff coming. We are also starting a new series where we focus on make-up tutorials. There will tons of complete step-by-step instructional videos! Thanks again for watching! We appreciate it


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Here's another episode of Hauntventures. In this one we continue showing you the progress on the build of CarnEvil Manor, which is one of the attractions at the Powerhouse of Terror in Toronto Canada. We give some how-to tips and tricks for some affordable DIY! Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

http://youtu.be/pKLNdGzYrj0


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GREAT videos!! Thank you for posting! I will also be subscribing!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love that hearse.It is freaking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

i have actually watched almost all these on the tube


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys! In this episode of Hauntventures we take a look at some cool props and special fx items we picked up at Midwest Haunters Convention in Columbus, Ohio. Let us know if there's anything you would like to see whether it be a tutorial, some quick and cheap DIY tips or you just have questions or comments. Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Check out the progress of CarnEvil Manor, just one of the 3 attractions at the Powerhouse of Terror. This video was filmed in the summer of 2011 while we were preparing to take CarnEvil Manor along to some summer festivals to promote for October. Feel free to leave your comments or questions or even post a video about what you've been working on. Enjoy and thanks for watching!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

In this episode of Hauntventures, we talk about making a really cheap and easy DIY iconic weapon. Let us know if you have any tips and tricks or post a video or pictures of your home made iconic weapon! Thanks for watching


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

hey what was the first thing from fright props you got, the one you had to plug in almost sounded like fire crackers.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

*flash cracker*

It is called a flash cracker, you can purchase it on their website

http://www.frightprops.com/flash-cracker.html

We bought it at the convention and I think it was $20 compared to the $30 that they are charging on the website.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Thank you! It really makes a difference when you put the detail into your haunt props. painting a little blood or textures can add a lot more realism to a scare. There is lots of cheap improvements that you can make to any prop, scene or make-up job that can add.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Thank you! We love making the videos especially making the how to's / tutorials! We also just did a prank video and that was a lot of fun


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Awesome!! If you have any suggestions on tutorials that you would like us to do vlog about let us know. We can do make up how to's, specific tips on how to build a haunted house, how to design, etc


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

The hearse is so much fun and it is a great way to promote the haunted house, we want to do a lot more guerrilla marketing with it for the 2012 season.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Sweet! I am glad to hear it! Since you have seen a lot of the videos what would you like to see more of? make-up, tutorials, pranks, garage sales, etc???


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

oh wow, i get all my stuff there and must have overlooked it are never seen it in action, those are great, may have to get a couple, thanx


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

There are all kinds of haunters on this forum. From people that have a couple inflatables to those who do professional haunts. So, I'm sure that any tutorials would be great! I personally like tips or tricks of the trade. Things we can do to take everyday things or common props and turn them into one of a kind props! Or learning inexpensive ways to enhance my haunt. I'm sure other people would prefer other types of videos but since you asked, I thought I would throw my two cents in.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

They have some cool stuff there! What kind of haunt do you run?


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Yes, definitely. That is the best way to do a haunt and funnest. I will see what I can do to create some tutorials on that, might take some time but I will get something up.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys!! Here are a few episode of Hauntventures! In these episodes we give you a small taste of our experience at Midwest Haunters Convention 2011. We had a BLAST and can't wait to have our team with us for the 2012 convention!!!! We also show you some cheap and quick DIY mouldy walls for some panels in your haunted house, as well as give you a walkthrough of the progress of the CarnEvil Manor sewing room as we were preparing to take the haunt to some summer festivals as a promotion for our October 2011 haunted house. Thanks for watching and let us know what you would like to see!!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey everyone!! Here are a few more episodes of Hauntventures. In these episodes, we show you how we made a really affordable and unique static prop for a room in one of the haunted houses at the Powerhouse of Terror in Toronto, Canada. We also take you with us as we check out some yard sales in search of some scary new props. Episode 47 has some great how-to tips on building a quality DIY drop down window for your haunt. Thanks for watching and let us know what you think!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hello everyone! We have a couple more episodes of Hauntventures here for you. Check out ep 49 to see us scaring some gamers at the 2011 Midwest Haunters Convention. In ep 50 and 51, we show you how to create authentic looking smashed wall panels for your haunted house and how to add the appearance of rust to your props like we did for CarnEvil Manor which is just one of the attractions at the Powerhouse of Terror in Toronto, Canada. Thanks for watching and don't forget to let us know what you think or would like to see more of.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

In these episodes of Hauntventures, Melissa explains how to create weird and quirky vintage looking carnival walls, Jason explains how to they created the stairs and ramps across from each trailer of the haunted house, and they explain how they made bunk bed wall panels to look realistic for the set design.
Thanks for watching, and let us know what you think!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Here is some more helpful and affordable how-to tips and tricks for your haunted attraction. In these episodes of Hauntventures, the HIY Productions team explains how they made a bed look lived in along with some safety measures, how to maximize space and strengthen your theme using props as walls, and they talk about a new sculpting project. Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys! Here are a few more how-to videos we hope will be helpful for your haunted house. In these episodes of Hauntventures we show you how we taught some students how to use the airbrush machine for make-up and tattoos as well as some troubleshooting tips, as well as an overview of our set up for CarnEvil Manor, our promotional haunted house for our October event at the Powerhouse of Terror in Toronto Canada. Thanks for watching and let us know what you think!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Here are a few more how-to videos that we hope you find helpful. In these episodes of Hauntventures, we show you our portable make-up area as well as some brush tips, and we show you how to fire proof all of the fabric in your haunted house. Thanks for watching and let us know what you would like to see!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys! We have a few more episodes of hauntventures to share with you. In these videos, our youngest volunteer adds some great fabric detail to the freak show storage area in CarnEvil manor haunted house, Jason, Melissa, Erin and Eric explore a creepy grave yard with weird infant graves, and we transport the promotional trailer haunted house to the Ribfest. Let us know if there are any tutorials or specific videos you would like to see and we would gladly oblige. Thanks for watching!!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys!! Here are a couple of videos with some how-to tips for creating your own foam masonry project. Here we are making some archways for a zombie jail theme for our haunted house. Be sure to watch the complete tutorial for a start to finish look at the approach we took for achieving realistic looking stone work that could essentially be used in almost any haunt. If there is anything you think we missed or just something you would like a more in depth look at, let us know!!! Your feedback is extremely valuable to us as it will help shape the format for future tutorials and how-to videos. Thanks again for watching!!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Here are some more how-to tips and tricks that we hope will be helpful when designing and building your haunted house. In these episodes of Hauntventures, we talk about some of the marketing techniques used to attract more people to the haunted house in October, fix the drop down window and give tips how to make it more durable, and create a new character using some special fx make-up for CarnEvil Manor haunted house bedroom scene. Thanks for watching and tell us what you think.


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys!! Here are some great tips for creating a mausoleum/trade show booth, creating a new make-up look, and how to escape from being chased out of creepy graveyard. Thanks for watching and enjoy!!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Yard sales are a great place to find props for your haunted house. Here is a vlog from this past summer where we found some interesting, and useful items. I seriously think we are going through yard sale withdrawals!! Also have a look at a couple of other episodes of Hauntventures, in which we work on some old carnival style game panels for CarnEvil Manor, and check out the Powerhouse of Terror hearse! The audio system is really cool, and a ton of fun to play around with while cruising. Thanks for watching guys, and Happy New Year from the Hauntityourself team!!!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Hey everyone! We have a few more episodes of Hauntventures here for you. In these episodes we go over some more foam masonry tips and tricks, as well as some sweet yard sale finds (can't WAIT until the yard sale season kicks off again!!!). We also share some special fx make-up tricks we picked up this summer during our promotional event with CarnEvil Manor. Thanks for watching guys!!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Great work guys,so these trailers were street legal when you bought them?How much are they and where did you find them?Great idea too.


----------

